# Have at it....What is my Endo not seeing....



## Hallenback1 (Sep 27, 2016)

In my Signature line are my blood work results... Met with an Endo a month ago and today was my follow up. He say's everything I am feeling (all related to Hypo) are not from my thyroid... Come back in 3 months... I am at a year of feeling horrendous... Am i missing something?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I answered this in another post you made -

You need to keep looking for a doctor willing to treat you. Based on your most recent labs - bottom range in both FT-4 and FT-3 with a TSH of 4.02 and symptomatic of being hypo, if this endo refused to treat immediately - they likely will not ever treat you properly.

In the mean time... are you supplementing Vitamin D?


----------



## Hallenback1 (Sep 27, 2016)

That he did address. He told me to take 2,000 UI of Vitamin D per day for 30 days. I picked a D3 supplement that was highly rated and recommended.

THank you, that was my opinion and that fact that he repeatedly talked about Monopause was the real kicker. It takes months to get into an Endo here I feel like I am chasing my tail. In both sides of my family almost all the women have developed Hypo.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Is your family local to you? Maybe consider going to a doctor someone in your family goes to??

2K IU is what I consider a low dose - it will likely take awhile for you to build up in your system. Be sure to test in 12 or so weeks. My doc prescribed 50K IU weekly for 12 weeks - now I have to take 5K IU daily to maintain 3/4 of range.


----------



## Hallenback1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Yes my family is local. Their Endo's are not on my plan. I actually thought of just going and paying out of pocket for an appointment.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hallenback1 said:


> Yes my family is local. Their Endo's are not on my plan. I actually thought of just going and paying out of pocket for an appointment.


Nobody goes to a Primary doc for their hypothyroid?

I found endo's useless post TT as they tried dosing my by TSH only. While managing the Graves they did marginal job and kept me hypo. It took me 3 general practitioners before finding one willing to dose me based on my FT-4 and FT-3.


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

You may have better luck with a GYN or doctor that prescribes bio-identical hormones or a naturopath. It is not uncommon for women approaching menopause or are in menopause to "go hypo" (thats what my doc told me) It would be an extra plus going to a bio-identical hormone doc because if you are in menopause you can be treated for both...if you want. Call a compounding pharmacy in your area and ask which doctors are prescribing bio-identicals. Look those docs up on google and check them out!


----------



## Hallenback1 (Sep 27, 2016)

I addressed it first with my gyn and I am not in menopause as of yet or pre although I am sure it is on the horizon. I will bring it up with her again and see what she recommends. I am just so frustrated by the whole thing. This Endo is not for me. I am def. interested in supporting what ever I can naturally. Thank you for your suggestions .


----------

